# I want to make my first natural slingshot



## CarterSauce

So I've randomly had the urge to make and play around with a slingshot. I've been drawn to naturals because of the simplicity. However, after lurking around these boards, they seem much more complicated than I thought. You gotta find good wood, take a long time to dry it, then carve and sand it, put a finish on it, make notches, make a pouch, have the right tying technique, while using quality materials like theraband golds and leather pouches.

All this seems a little too much for me. I'm a complete beginner and I'm looking for something I can mess around with. Eventually, it would be cool to be able to make high quality slingshots as seen on these boards, but for now, I just need one that will help me start to get to understand the manufacturing process and what I like/don't like.

So does anyone have any advice on quick throw-together slingshots? I cut a decent fork from a tree in my yard...no idea what kind of tree it is. I microwaved a few times, I don't think it's dry yet. I plan on going to a park tomorrow to look for dead wood. I have a shitty knife and a set of rasps.

I have 3 exercise bands that read 9" 3/4" on one...one is not as wide and the other is wider. As for thickness, they are about 1/16". Are these suitable to use?

Any house hold materials I can use for an easy pouch? I might go to a craft store or hardware store and try to find some leather and rubber bands/tubes. I'm more concerned about putting everything together.

Basically, I'm looking for a "Build a slingshot for dummies" tutorial.


----------



## AZ Stinger

Slingshots are not complicated, when I was a kid I remember making one out of a clotheshanger and rubber bands, don`t overthink the whole process...

Forks don`t have to be aged and dried to work

You don`t need to carve or sand it

You don`t need to cut notches

A simple fork, some rubber bands, a piece of scrap leather, and yer plinkin

If you plan on making some finished naturals all the info you need is right here, you`ll find various techniques so take your time and experiment till you find what you like, in the meantime, slap some rubberbands on that fork and get shootin....it`s all good !


----------



## Plinker

Here's how to make a real nice slingshot in a half hour:

1. Go cut yourself a fork, living or dead. Sharpen your darn knife. Shave off the bark. Put it in the microwave for 20 seconds, take it out and smell it. Continue microwaving it in 20 second increments until the fork has just a slightly singed smell to it.

2. Shape the slingshot with your newly sharpened knife. Look under the section in this forum titled "Homemade Slingshots" and find a natural fork design that really appeals to you. Basically, if this is your first slingshot, copy this design exactly! If you post it, give credit to the person you copied.

3. Attach bands. Alliance 107s are my choice. You can get them at Staples, nothing complicated about that! Look at the Cheppo style of attaching bands, but use rubber bands to do it instead of string because then there is no need for grooves.

4. Make the pouch. A great and simple pouch is an oblong ellipse shape with holes at the ends. It can be made out of ducktape or scrap leather. Tie the pouch to the ends of your bands.

5. BOOM. Go shoot with it. If you have any questions (they'll probably be about band and pouch attachment) use the search function on this forum and they will quickly be answered.

That's all there is to it. You can complicate it with ergonomic shapes, nontraditional attachment methods such as gypsy tabs, finishes with beeswax or CA glue and all sorts of other things. Keep it simple. You're way overthinking this.

Have fun


----------



## bullseyeben!

It all comes together in time, every ss I make is always is done with the experience gained from the last, and that will always be the case until i drop dead lol... the bands are the the engine of your ss, and can be made fast and or powerfull... focus on these and the saftey aspects of them first and foremost, and just take your time in the crafting of your frame.. every ss is unique and beautifull in its own way, and its not hard to achieve a well finished piece by taking the time to firstly shape your natural frame this includes fork heights and grip size...then its very important to sand... I usually progress through the grits until usually 400grit paper... then its a choice of your finish, polyeurathene, oil wax & buff.. laquer etc etc they all have there pros and cons but all finish nicely.. its just important to nourish and seal the timber or wood..whist enhancing its grain and character... Just enjoy, learn & have FUN 
Here's a few tips on how to make a decent band set..
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17321-flatband-tips/?hl=%2Bflatband+%2Btips


----------



## treefork

Welcome CarterSauce. Don't over think it. Just do it. Nothing teaches like experience.


----------



## Rayshot

Too, this world has developed a "have it now attitude" and that can make some things that take some time seem ridiculous and or frustrating. Even the simplest of slingshot making and building as said above, have a learning curve and will take some time.

You can play around with anything you put together but keep in mind, as I experienced this; that if you have some sub par component it can be a discouragement. But going for something with decent components makes a huge difference. Each component in slingshots does affect our experience.


----------



## harpersgrace

A natural can take as little as a half hour or as long as you want to make. As few tools as a saw and pocket knife or a whole shops worth....fastest way is to find a downed limb that is at least partially dry, cut the fork, skin it, shape it a bit and strap on some rubber. Good luck


----------



## CarterSauce

So I managed to throw one together. It took me a good chunk of the day. I have to say that having the right tool for the job would have made things a **** of a lot easier! Haha but it turned out okay.

One of the branches had a piece chip off during construction, but doesn't seem to cause any problems. I used the exercise band, a few regular rubber bands for tying, and dental floss for extra support on the ties. I used a fake leather, duffle bag strap for the pouch.

The frame itself is a little thin and makes drawing a little awkward, but it works. I get nervous every time I shoot because I don't know if I trust the ties! Haha seems fine for now, though.

Now it's time to find some ammo and practice my shot!

EDIT: Turns out the bands are too short. I can't draw back to my head. I plan on picking up some Alliance 107s tomorrow.


----------



## quarterinmynose

cool, you have started and that's the important part. You should put up a pic or your creation, would love to see it.


----------



## bigron

check the tutorials section everything you need is there welcome to the forum and sport


----------



## CarterSauce

My pouch ripped through. I'm making a trip to get some 107s and leather tomorrow


----------



## Rayshot

CarterSauce said:


> So I managed to throw one together. It took me a good chunk of the day. I have to say that having the right tool for the job would have made things a **** of a lot easier! Haha but it turned out okay.
> 
> One of the branches had a piece chip off during construction, but doesn't seem to cause any problems. I used the exercise band, a few regular rubber bands for tying, and dental floss for extra support on the ties. I used a fake leather, duffle bag strap for the pouch.
> 
> The frame itself is a little thin and makes drawing a little awkward, but it works. I get nervous every time I shoot because I don't know if I trust the ties! Haha seems fine for now, though.
> 
> Now it's time to find some ammo and practice my shot!
> 
> EDIT: Turns out the bands are too short. I can't draw back to my head. I plan on picking up some Alliance 107s tomorrow.


I agree, glad you got the ball rolling. You are now in the grip of the slingshot vortex. You think you can get out....


----------



## CarterSauce

I ordered some Alliance sterling 107s and a nice Mora knife. I'll make a trip to the thrift store for some leather.

Finding good forks is harder than I thought. IDK if it's because of the time of the year or the type of trees, but every one I've found has snapped in my hands.

I'm excited to make a nice one, though. I'm so tempted to buy one off a member, but at the same time I want to say I made my own.


----------



## Btoon84

MORA :thumbsup:

on a second note, you should have a variety of oak trees around, identify some nearby oaks and keep an eye out for good forks. oak is a nice strong wood. you also should have pecan trees around somewhere, those make some sweet forks too! Before you know it, you'll be strolling through town spotting prime forks everywhere. A good fork is close by, I feel it! Good luck man.


----------



## CarterSauce

Yep Mora #2! Such a good deal, I couldn't pass it up.

I hope so. I don't have a saw ATM so that limits me a bit. Maybe I will get lucky.


----------



## rockslinger

You're on your way to a lot of fun. I picked up a folding saw at a dollar store for 4 bucks, works fine

for hacking off a fork.


----------



## halbart

Couple of things you might do. Firstly, do any cutting or altering of the fork with a blade before you microwave it; the wood is much softer then of course { with sandpaper or a dremmel the dry wood after microwaving can be easier to work }. Secondly if you're wary of the ties and { assuming in this case that you are going for an OTT tie } use two on each fork, the second one just below the other. Alternatively, put the first tie on in the usual way but allowing an inch or at least half inch of band to protrude below the tie. then fold the excess band upwards over the existing tie and tie again over this. You would have to be pretty unfortunate for both to go! In any event, a quick look at the band or tube which protrudes below any tie would show if there had been any slippage.

Harry


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

If your still having trouble, pm me your address and ill set you up, i just might not be able to get it in the mail till the end of the week


----------



## nofun1

I just tried to make a natural, I found a perfect fork. peeled it smoothed it and was ready to attach bands, while waiting for my thera band my fork developed a good size crack the length of the handle. any tips on how to prevent this. I think it is still usable but doesnt look near as nice now. Thanks for the help I'll be back when my supplies show up. I do have a slingshots form Simpleshot and from Dankung on the way. Once they arrive I'll have lots of questions. On an unrelated note how do you add an avatar? Thanks guys, the forum has already been a big help to me


----------



## August West

I like to dry my forks in the microwave, just go for short bursts, a minute or so then let it cool completely before the next blast, oh yeah stop when no more steam is coming out. Also most forks will crack at the fresh cut ends when drying so cut them extra long so you can cut the ends with the cracks off.

Also I am sorry to say some just crack and there really isn't anything you can do about it. Keep at it, making naturals is almost as much fun as shooting them. LOL


----------



## CarterSauce

Thanks everyone

I made a second one a couple weeks ago with a much nicer fork. I bought an old purse from a thrift shop and used the leather for a pouch. I made the pouch about 4" x 2" and it works much better than the stiff, small pouch I was using on my first one.

I slapped on some 107s and this thing is deadly! Haha Slingin' rocks is so fun. I tied it with some smaller sized bands and put a zip tie over them.

The difference between my 1st and 2nd is like night and day. I wish i could post a picture, but I do not have a camera.


----------



## August West

AWESOME!! Come on man we need some pics!!


----------

